# Single crown forks over 180mm?



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't seen any... Do they exist? Or do the existing 180 single-crowns already have flex problems that would just get worse at 200?

Thanks!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

manitou travis came in a single crown 203mm. pretty sure that is the only one that exists. probably super flexy but that is just my guess.


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Manitou did a Travis 203, flex isn't really a problem.

The problem is axle-crown height, 180single crowns are already as tall as 200mm dual crowns (a Totem is .5cm shorter than a fox 40). Manitou forks are tall for the travel and the Travis 203 was a little bit ridiculous.

There's no advantage to them over a 180mm single or 200mm double, unless you like your bars really really high.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l base much of my thinking around what the motorcycle industry does.... that's what the DH/FR industry pretty much is: *smaller versions of motorcycles with no engines.*

ergo -- l would never want one.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

no need you just go to a triple clamp fork


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

200mm is best left to the triple clamps for sure.... in the 180 range fox has it dialed with the new rc2 van..... that is a [email protected]$$ fork......


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input, guys. I'm looking at a frame with a little over 200mm, but I'd rather stay with a single crown fork. I'm leaning toward a 180mm fork, and just try to make the rear stiff enough (or preferably, just progressive enough) so that the rear doesn't go past 180 unless the fork bottoms out.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

NWS said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. I'm looking at a frame with a little over 200mm, but I'd rather stay with a single crown fork. I'm leaning toward a 180mm fork, and just try to make the rear stiff enough (or preferably, just progressive enough) so that the rear doesn't go past 180 unless the fork bottoms out.


Yeah a frame in the 203mm. And a single 180 is pretty spot on. As far as the progressiveness id work on the geo more than the last inch... its not going to matter a whole lot the rear takes the major weight the front takes the hits...
I have rode both and there's differences in both but the geo and what your riding is the main thing.


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats triple clamp mean? i cannot figure this out, and i dont ride dh yet...just am.. i mean i type it into google, and see the pics but fail to see the specialness of it..

learn me please...


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

k1lluaA said:


> Whats triple clamp mean? i cannot figure this out, and i dont ride dh yet...just am.. i mean i type it into google, and see the pics but fail to see the specialness of it..
> 
> learn me please...


Well if your not joking then heres the difference a triple or dual has upper and lower crowns that pinch the headtube and the stanchions go through both making it really stout and solid on the front end... A single is just a steer tube that goes through the Head tube and then a typical stem clamps to it...

Boxxer and a totem see the difference

Triple clamp boxxer









Single crown totem


----------



## charging_rhinos (Jul 29, 2008)

k1lluaA said:


> Whats triple clamp mean? i cannot figure this out, and i dont ride dh yet...just am.. i mean i type it into google, and see the pics but fail to see the specialness of it..
> 
> learn me please...


Triple clamps refer to a motorcycle term. The 'triple' comes form 1) the clamp on the steer tube, 2) the clamp on the left fork tube, and 3) the clamp on the right fork tube. Looks like a triangle of sorts from the top, so they called it a triple clamp fork. Bikes were more into the crown term, so they count it as either single or dual crown.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

NWS said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. I'm looking at a frame with a little over 200mm, but I'd rather stay with a single crown fork. I'm leaning toward a 180mm fork, and just try to make the rear stiff enough (or preferably, just progressive enough) so that the rear doesn't go past 180 unless the fork bottoms out.


In that case it would probably be preferable to run a bit MORE sag, so that you are actually consistently using the LAST 180mm of travel, not the first, if you understand what I mean? I.e. spring rate to get it to sit well into it's travel already (especially if you have even more than 200mm in the rear), then adjust bottom out resistance and hi speed compression (if you can) to deal with the big hits. If you run the rear too stiff, it will sit too high in the travel, and you end up witha tall feeling bike with less desirable geo (higher BB and steeper HA)...


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Why are you against a triple crown fork, they are complete win win to me!


----------



## ettore (Nov 13, 2004)

CaveGiant said:


> Why are you against a triple crown fork, they are complete win win to me!


No barspins !


----------



## k1lluaA (Oct 6, 2008)

ahh..cool, i never heard that term before, i understand now.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

CaveGiant said:


> Why are you against a triple crown fork, they are complete win win to me!


Slam your need into one while pedaling, that'll fix you real quick.


----------



## bullcrew (Jan 2, 2005)

Jayem said:


> Slam your need into one while pedaling, that'll fix you real quick.


I slam the bars with the knee more with broken chains than anything else.... Single or dual it hurts like hell either way... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

bullcrew said:


> I slam the bars with the knee more with broken chains than anything else.... Single or dual it hurts like hell either way... :thumbsup:


When it's single it's usually been the handlebar. Still, i'd rather have a Totem over my 888.


----------



## NWS (Jun 30, 2010)

Iceman2058 said:


> In that case it would probably be preferable to run a bit MORE sag, so that you are actually consistently using the LAST 180mm of travel, not the first, if you understand what I mean? I.e. spring rate to get it to sit well into it's travel already (especially if you have even more than 200mm in the rear), then adjust bottom out resistance and hi speed compression (if you can) to deal with the big hits. If you run the rear too stiff, it will sit too high in the travel, and you end up witha tall feeling bike with less desirable geo (higher BB and steeper HA)...


Yes, I see what you mean. Those are all good points, thanks!


----------



## jcook1989 (Mar 16, 2008)

Pedal Shop said:


> l base much of my thinking around what the motorcycle industry does.... that's what the DH/FR industry pretty much is: *smaller versions of motorcycles with no engines.*
> 
> ergo -- l would never want one.


We should try to emulate something that weighs 5 times more then a typical DH bike and has a engine? That makes soooo much sense.

Dammit. I knew I should have threw a wing and huge rear slicks on my soap box car. It's like a top fuel but smaller and without an engine. :thumbsup:


----------

